# Pensacola Beach pier 7/1



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Got there right at daylight. LYs were everywhere. Water was green, wind was blowing, current was running west to east. Perfect king conditions. Slight problem...kings were undersized schoolies. A few barely legal were caught. Quieted down for a little while...then some nice spanish started hitting live LYs. I managed to get one after losing several baits.

This afternoon the wind kicked up and kings showed up. Lot of them were just window shopping. I missed one that would have probably gone 20 after free spooling him long enough that my hook should have hooked him dead in the ass.

Picked up a 10-12 pound on a live snobbled LY.managed to keep him from being eaten by sharks. One guy hooked his king, saw the sharks closing in, tightened his drag and horsed the king in...where a barracuda ate part of it. Watched any really nice king turn from a whole fish on the line into just a head on the line.

On a bad note, someone broke about 8 inches off the top of my pompano/spanish rod while it is in a rod holder on my ice chest.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Sounds like you need to kick off 8 inches of someone’s ass. Respect to you. Pier fishing takes more patience with people than the fishing from my experience.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice report, thx for the bait update!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice report, thx for the bait update!


There were literally thousands of small ballyhoo running around on top of the LYs. By fall they'd be good king and spanish baits if they stayed.


----------

